# cone-type grit guards - better than normal ones?



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

Does anyone use the cone-type grit guards, the ones that look a bit like wasp traps (like this one https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chemical-G.../B01J588S6U/ref=psdc_7448379031_t1_B08LL1LKTQ) and if so are they worth getting over the normal ones?

They look like they'd be good - the normal ones look like their main function is just to keep your cloth/mitt etc out of the dirt but wouldn't stop the dirt getting swirled up.

I rarely wash the car but when I do I don't want to put more scratches into it! :roll:


----------



## eccles291 (May 4, 2013)

It's a bit of an old question but as nobody else has answered I thought I'd reply. 

I saw a review of grit guards with the ones you linked to coming second and these ones coming out top:

Detail Guards Dirt Lock - £14.95 from Slim's Detailing. (You might get them from other places, I've no affiliation to Slim's.)


----------

